# Odd happenings in the Introduction Threads



## Aethelstan (Jul 3, 2009)

When you first introduced yourself at the site, were there any interesting conversations in it? I received a very warm welcome, but here is a tidbit of what happened there:


			
				Mewtwo said:
			
		

> OHMIGOSH YOU IS MAH SOULMAAATE~
> 
> Hi, I'm Mewtwo! Ohmigosh we is excactly alike! Yaaaaayy! *starts bouncing up and down*
> 
> And I is a girl, soooo...





			
				Magnemite said:
			
		

> seriously, don't get things into your head about other people, mostly those of the opposing gender, trust me, that's happened to me, and *sniffle* it usually doesn't work out...





			
				Mewtwo said:
			
		

> Anyways, Magnemite, I was just WAAAAY too hyper that day.





			
				Felidire said:
			
		

> 17th.. It wouldn't happen to have been drunken-chocolate-friday, right? ,xP





			
				Magnemite said:
			
		

> i was just joking XD





			
				Mewtwo said:
			
		

> Yes, it was drunken-chocolate-friday.





			
				Magnemite said:
			
		

> O.o
> 
> 'Nuff sed...


Is it just to me things like this happen, or have others received strange welcomes, not just here but at any site?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't think anything happened to me, really. It's been over a year since the forum crash and I don't believe I made an intro, on the simple premise that I already had introduced myself when I joined just before the crash. When I originally joined, I don't think anything happened that was interesting, and obviously I can't check it out.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 3, 2009)

No, nobody said anything interesting to me D:


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 3, 2009)

Nothing interesting happened to me either. I think that was partly to do with the fact that there were so many introduction thread when the forums re-opened after the crash.


----------



## Diz (Jul 3, 2009)

When I joined Bulbagarden Forums somebody called me Jacob, and they had no idea how they typed that.


----------



## Departure Song (Jul 3, 2009)

honolululand said:
			
		

> Aloha! I'm H-land (BKA honalululand; SKA honolululand; AKA mauiman; RKA hon/hona), the water enthusist of many names. XD I've already posted after you and commented about stuff you've said, but here's a formal hullo. Note my avy is a COCONUT, NOT a cookie. *glares*





			
				Violetstream said:
			
		

> *waves at Aurora King* Hi, I'm Tailsy, the person who pulled her knee muscle half an hour ago, and welcome to the forums, and stuffs...X_x
> 
> (Oh yah, ph34r me, I'm Scottish! XD)





			
				ShadowedCarousel said:
			
		

> You and I shall get along great. I am Shadow, the... ::looks around:: Oh yeah... Ev!L 0v>eR.LoRd, D*aRk /\/\isTresS, and DaR{k TyPe TRa!n\eR. Woooo. Ph33r me. <:3 I like drawing, oekaking, and spriting... Everyone thinks I'm a freak. The end. :)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 3, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> THE PARTY'S ALREADY OVER YOU'RE LATE YOU'RE LATE FOR A VERY IMPORTANT DATE
> NO TIME TO SAY HELLO GOODBYE
> YOU'RE LATE YOU'RE LATE YOU'RE LATE.


From my re-introduction after the forums imploded. Can't remember if there was anything odd in the one before that. :v


----------



## S. E. (Jul 3, 2009)

Nothing out of the ordinary in the new intro thread after the forum crash, and the one before it I don't seem to remember anything interesting other than having the Grammar Nazis prepare their tanks, courtesy of... oh, who was it?! The insane one! The flamethrower-y one! The "Napalm sticks to kids" one! I forget her name, but she left some time ago. Shame.

Oh, but there is one thing. Well, there's this good friend of mine, or at least, he's my friend now, and while he was on the old forums I don't remember ever talking to him. But, I do seem to remember his introduction thread, and I believe he joined either just before or just after me. I remember an eye-hurting Raikou, and with that said I'm sure everyone knows who it is. I may have to take this to him~

Wait, you _read_ this? Um. Are you entirely sane?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 3, 2009)

Shining Eevee said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary in the new intro thread after the forum crash, and the one before it I don't seem to remember anything interesting other than having the Grammar Nazis prepare their tanks, courtesy of... oh, who was it?! The insane one! The flamethrower-y one! The "Napalm sticks to kids" one! I forget her name, but she left some time ago. Shame.
> 
> Oh, but there is one thing. Well, there's this good friend of mine, or at least, he's my friend now, and while he was on the old forums I don't remember ever talking to him. But, I do seem to remember his introduction thread, and I believe he joined either just before or just after me. I remember an eye-hurting Raikou, and with that said I'm sure everyone knows who it is. I may have to take this to him~
> 
> Wait, you _read_ this? Um. Are you entirely sane?


That'd be Tediz Thermophile. Yeah, she left because she didn't have the time to hang around forums anymore. She's a good friend of mine.

Aaand I believe you mean Exo-Raikou there.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 3, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> That'd be Tediz Thermophile. Yeah, she left because she didn't have the time to hang around forums anymore. She's a good friend of mine.
> 
> Aaand I believe you mean Exo-Raikou there.


Ah. Well, like I said, that's a shame.

Oh, and I wasn't saying I didn't know who Exo was, though I may have given that impression.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 3, 2009)

I only got one reply, which was the welcome song by Zephyrous Castform...heh.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 3, 2009)

Nobody replied to mine ;;


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> Tediz Thermophile


Oh god I think I remember her :D The only person who paid attention to me on my first time at TCoD (the last one before it broke), pretty much :3

Anyway nah, mine consists of just an explanation of the forum crash and one or more generic hellos.


----------



## Pook (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheetah Inferno said:
			
		

> welcome to TCoD as an official member! Remember to PH34r Larissa, the Queen of the Orange Bread, Ho-oh and her right-hand, Ho-oh/Ashlee, Lady Butterfree and Lord Nidokingu, and TWO. Also watch out for the occasional stray fireball and rare sudden overgrowth.


what is TWO



			
				hannah1799 said:
			
		

> You hear a chain rattle. The world becomes dark. Just when you think it's over-
> C: It's not! Welcome Ash! Hannah doesn't like that character, but no matter!
> Houndoom: Welcome! Heya! I'm Houndoom! that's C, A moltres clo-
> C: THE Moltres clone. Full name, Moltres Clone 3.0.
> ...


_what_ is TWO



			
				Music Dragon said:
			
		

> No no no. You can tell them apart easily. Now then, "Satoshi+", I shall call you... "Burdenbrosk"! And Ho-oh/Ashlee will now be known as "Heftyslides"! There! IMPOSSIBLE to mix them up! You better thank me, Burdenbrosk.





			
				Lady Butterfree said:
			
		

> Mmm, Haunter. :3
> 
> Anyway, welcome to The Cave of Dragonflies forums, where everybody is hysterical about inventing silly greetings and fears welcome mats. Have fun, ph33r Nidokingu and me, obey the rules, and enjoy your stay.
> 
> Yeah. I'm the webmistress. Glad to see a regular visitor register.


Not really odd but hey


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 3, 2009)

i didn't have an intro thread.. i joined because my best friend irl posted this really angry rant about prank callers in which he used some pretty vulgar (read: racist) terms. i knew he was angry, but still..

i guess that counts as my intro thread?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 3, 2009)

I think I remember that rant...sort of.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah, i think he managed to get all of the refractions one needed to get banned. oh well.. i can tell you that he's not like that in person.


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 4, 2009)

I got like 2 posts in my intro thread.

That's kinda depressing. People didn't like me from the moment I started posting.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

If my memory serves me right, my thread was called "Allo, allo, marshmallows" and then a discussion about the capitalising of "marshmallows" began. It was before the crash though, so I can't really post what happened.


----------



## Flora (Jul 4, 2009)

I looked, and the only interesting thing I got was the introduction song.

Can't remember if anything interesting happened in mine before the great crash.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 5, 2009)

No, but a few people said they liked my username. 
but I wish people would stop with the copy-pasting of introductions. Honestly if you're going to say_ the exact same thing_ every time then what is the point? How is this not spam?
It's hardly a greeting if you're just copying something from notepad or word and pasting it into the intro thread.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 5, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> Hi welcome to tcod where you tea your cod and cod your tea, have a nice day I suppose :P
> 
> also I think I know you O_o


(He did)


Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III said:


> We have met in another space, time and dimension! D8
> 
> Hope you had a nice trip in Florida, and velcome back to ze family. Velcome indeed. ;)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I suppose I can clear something up now.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> I hate the word "y'all". It's lazy and stupid looking. No offense.


I am pathetic and honestly do it out of sheer lazyness. But honestly, cut me some slack, America isn't too far off from Britain in that we have many colorful methods of speaking English, Southern American English isn't any less dumb. ^_~

Otherwise, my (re-)intro thread was dull. I only vaguely recall my pre-crash thread being full of typical posts.

On the other hand, I posted in someone else's thread for having a suspiciously similar username to a friend of mine's. On another instance, there was a bit of strangeness when my friend joined and dared to reference the nationsim we were a part of.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 5, 2009)

oh god i hate that word too.
Isn't it less lazy to just say 'you' or 'you guys' or whatever? Sounds nicer too.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 5, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> oh god i hate that word too.
> Isn't it less lazy to just say 'you' or 'you guys' or whatever? Sounds nicer too.


oh yes. x_x Doesn't help that I live around people who say it on a regular basis.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 5, 2009)

Meh, I prefer 'you folks' now, as there's no group of fellow Southerners here.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 5, 2009)

I got Castform's welcome song. )= I knew you guys hate me, but that's just sad.

As for the one before the crash? I don't remember. And I'm not going to even try to find that Archive site so I can check. Old me annoys me.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 8, 2009)

Nobody posted in mine before the crash. :[

The one after the crash got posted in, but there's nothing of note.


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 8, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> oh god i hate that word too.
> Isn't it less lazy to just say 'you' or 'you guys' or whatever? Sounds nicer too.


As a Texan, I'm obligated to use that word. Sorry.

Now, if only I could find my cowboy hat... it's gotta be around here somewhere :/


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jul 8, 2009)

I got a cat plushie. Made from cake icing.


----------

